# datsun swap parts



## Freak Style (Jan 14, 2004)

I was wondering will the 5 speed trans from a 77 datsun truck fit into a 71 datsun 510? Im dropping the l20b from the truck into the 510 and was wondering if the trans will go to?

Thanks,
Truett


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

it should, l20b's came in the 510.


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

i'm planing in using a L20B in my 510, from whatm i have seen you need to fiddle with the throttle linkage and i think also use the 510 cam cover (better anyway cause it says Datsun ) because the L20B is a taller engine.

I'm sure others will coment to confirm


----------

